# My Waltham Pocket Watch



## olden231 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Start:* *End:*

*First:* 7668001 *Last:* 7668500

*Model:* 1894 *Name:*

*Material:* U *Grade:* A.W. Co.,

*Size:* 12 *Size:* 12 *Plate:* 3/4 *Plate:* *Jewelling:*

*Jewels:* 7-11 *Balance:*

*Bal:* Breguet Spring *Style:* HC

*Style:* Htg.

*Comment:* 40 *Source:*

Thanks to one of the threads my Waltham pocket watch that was left to me by my father in 1994,

came out as the above don't know if good or bad, have been trying to take photos but as of yet no luck

but will get some put up when poss,it is a bit worn but to me it looks good.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Any number in that range will date your watch to 1896. (From the Waltham serial no. list below..)

1895.......7,100,000

1896.......7,450,000

1897.......8,100,000


----------



## olden231 (Apr 17, 2012)

the number was 7668105


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Your pocket watch is an 1894 Model(This means it was introduced in 1894). The serial number indicates that it was produced in 1896. It is a smaller 12 size hunter cased watch which is regarded as a dress watch rather than an every day watch. It is unadjusted and will have from 7 to 11 jewels(the number of jewels will be shown on the movement. The A.W.Co. means that it was an un-named grade.


----------

